# How much does a backpack hold?



## Danzauker (Oct 26, 2004)

I was a little surprised when a friend told me that the 3.5 PH had no indication on the maximum capacity of a backpack.

Well, I had to admit that he was right, or, at least, I have not been able to find it anywhere in the SRD (don't have the actual book with me right now) except a general note saying that "backpacks for small creatures hold half as much".

Does anyone know whether this is a mistake and where to get the correct figures?

Thx


----------



## Alduk (Oct 26, 2004)

The table "Containers and Carriers" really seems to be missing in the SRD... which makes no sense. I can only assume it was an editing mistake.

Anyway, a normal backpack holds 1 cu. ft.


----------



## Danzauker (Oct 26, 2004)

Are you talking about a "normal" backpack in the REAL world or is this what the book says?


----------



## Alduk (Oct 26, 2004)

No, I meant a normal as in a "Medium" (human-sized) backpack. That is the official rule from the book, I don't have the slightest idea whether this holds true IRL.


----------



## Danzauker (Oct 26, 2004)

Just another little question before I can tell my friend the official answer 

Is this from the 3.0 book or the 3.5? Has it been changed?

Thank you very much for your answers


----------



## Alduk (Oct 26, 2004)

Actually it must the same in both, this isn't the kind of thing that would be rev... WHAT?!? The table was removed from the 3.5 PHB too? What gives??

The answer I gave you was from the 3.0 PHB I had in hand... just as I procceeded to check the 3.5 edition to make sure the answer was correct, I came to the shocking discovery above. Why would they do that? To save space, maybe?

Anyway, in case I am just blinded by sleep and someone else manages to find that info in 3.5, please correct me.


----------



## shilsen (Oct 26, 2004)

Alduk said:
			
		

> Actually it must the same in both, this isn't the kind of thing that would be rev... WHAT?!? The table was removed from the 3.5 PHB too? What gives??
> 
> The answer I gave you was from the 3.0 PHB I had in hand... just as I procceeded to check the 3.5 edition to make sure the answer was correct, I came to the shocking discovery above. Why would they do that? To save space, maybe?
> 
> Anyway, in case I am just blinded by sleep and someone else manages to find that info in 3.5, please correct me.



 No, you are correct. The carrying capacities of containers were erroneously excluded from the 3.5 PHB. Just use the 3.0 versions.


----------



## 3catcircus (Oct 26, 2004)

So...

Is there a handy-dandy way to convert cubic feet into a rough estimate of dry weight? (i.e. assume 1 cu. ft. = 10 lbs?)


----------



## Kamaloo (May 29, 2005)

It really only holds a cubic foot? That doesn't seem like much. :/


I found this link on different capacities: http://www.dragonsfoot.org/fe/articles/equipment.php

It'd be nice to get an official explanation, though.


----------



## domino (May 29, 2005)

3catcircus said:
			
		

> So...
> 
> Is there a handy-dandy way to convert cubic feet into a rough estimate of dry weight? (i.e. assume 1 cu. ft. = 10 lbs?)



One cubic foot of iron is a whole lot more than one cubic foot of rations.

So, no.


----------



## Kamaloo (May 29, 2005)

Ah, here we go: http://www.enworld.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-50954


----------



## Jack Simth (May 29, 2005)

Well, there is, but you need to know the materials, and it doesn't really reflect the D&D world....

Try Here


----------

